# No idea what to do with her ears - help?



## Pennykeating (Mar 4, 2015)

This is our baby girl Timber. she just turned 5 months old. Her ears have been going up and down, but mostly down. Not planning on taping or gluing - we have two other dogs and they would chew it right off her lol - she is very good tempered and all three dogs love to roll around and play. She is teething like crazy right now, just found 2 of her teeth on the rug after she was chewing her bone. Husband and I are just wondering - is there still a chance her ears will stand up? 90% of the time they are still down!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Pushing 6 months, I would personally consider helping them stand with some sort of secondary support. Could your breeder help you?


----------



## Pennykeating (Mar 4, 2015)

cant tape - cant glue. Was just hoping for them to stand. If we were to glue or tape, the other two dogs would eat it right off her when we aren't home!


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

My dog's ears were just like that at 5 months. You can wait and see, but I made the mistake of waiting until about 6 1/2 to 7 months to tape them. He just turned 1, and his left ear is still floppy, still taped. If there's any chance, maybe you could tape or glue them and keep her crated when you can't supervise? Personally that's what I would do, but if it's really not possible you can wait and see.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ear forms.....investigate those if you haven't already....completely inside the ear....perhaps you could spray some nasty bitter stuff on the ear forms as well...just to make sure the other dogs leave them alone.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Support-Forms-Skin-Glue-Place/dp/B00J9VI5L2[/ame]

Bitter Flavor Sprays and other Taste Deterrents for Pets

SuperG


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it's very possible, but they might need some help. I think they'd stand fer' sure if you taped/glued them up. But if you don't have the time to do that, and you don't really care if they stand or not than it's not a big deal. They may stand in time, they may not.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

My dogs ears were late in standing, as well. I was told if they were standing at any point in time they will very likely be fine. Puppy ears often fall while they are teething. They are big heavy ears, I hear that giving good chew bones strengthen the muscles that help the ears stand. Good luck, he is adorable.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,
You have a beautiful dog. GSD's look good with ears standing up, and it is a kind of a mini-obsession with many owners to have their pup's ears stand up at the earliest. 

I would recommend
1) Tape your pup's ears now. Later (as some one pointed out), might not have the desired effect.
2) If your other 2 dogs might hamper the taping, you just have to find a way to keep those 2 dogs away from the pup with the taped ears.

The choice is essentially yours, but I would tend to think that the trouble of 2-3 weeks of keeping the 2 dogs separated from the pup, while the pup's ears are taped is worth while the effort. Especially since the other side of it is, in the 12-14 years the pup lives, you will have a "friendly eared" GSD. 

So 2-3 weeks of trouble vs. 14 years of friendly ears. 

You have to decide.


----------

